# Lc. ‘Gold Digger’ Orchid Jungle



## Duck Slipper (Feb 17, 2021)

I’ve had this dude for a long time. I got frustrated with it when I first got it. I bought it in bloom but couldn’t get it to bloom again. Short of throwing it in the ditch...I quit watering it, after feeling sorry for the shriveled up pseudo bulbs, I threw some water on it and...BOOM! This time it has 53 inflorescences and 23 yet to open.


----------



## Paphluvr (Feb 17, 2021)

Wow! Just goes to show a little neglect doesn't always hurt. I'm a bit confused by your naming convention though. Is it LC. Gold Digger acquired from Orchid Jungle or? Usually single quotes are used around the clonal name.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 17, 2021)

Paphluvr said:


> Wow! Just goes to show a little neglect doesn't always hurt. I'm a bit confused by your naming convention though. Is it LC. Gold Digger acquired from Orchid Jungle or? Usually single quotes are used around the clonal name.


I probably have the quotes wrong Orchid Jungle was name.


----------



## Paphluvr (Feb 17, 2021)

After doing an internet search it would appear that the name should be LC. Gold Digger 'Orchid Jungle'. Gold Digger would certainly seem to be a more appropriate name for this plant. Catt. Growers or specialists please chime in.


----------



## Geek_it (Feb 17, 2021)

That is a nice specimen plant


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 17, 2021)

Paphluvr said:


> After doing an internet search it would appear that the name should be LC. Gold Digger 'Orchid Jungle'. Gold Digger would certainly seem to be a more appropriate name for this plant. Catt. Growers or specialists please chime in.


Agreed!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 17, 2021)

Laelocattleya (Lc.) Gold Digger ‘Orchid Jungle' HCC/AOS, Exotic Rainforest rare tropical plants


Perhaps this explains it.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 17, 2021)

That is a specimen worthy of a cultural award for you eventhough you almost murdered it lol.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 17, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> That is a specimen worthy of a cultural award for you eventhough you almost murdered it lol.


It gets moved outside in the summer and once I bring it back inside I don’t water it, for about 5-6 weeks, nothing...water it...boom. Works great. You can’t find a shriveled pseudo bulb on it.


----------



## abax (Feb 17, 2021)

Outstanding show! The method seems drastic, but "what works for you works for you" as Tom says.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 17, 2021)

My bad...let me correct myself; 53 flowers and 23 yet to open on 13 inflorescences!!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 17, 2021)

Excellent! It knows you mean business now


----------



## troy (Feb 18, 2021)

very nice!!!


----------



## monocotman (Feb 18, 2021)

Stunning specimen!
David


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 18, 2021)

Wow! I love Lc. Gold Digger but I never got really good blooms from it. Clearly I did not know the secret...

Bravo!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 19, 2021)

thats a great display. The leaves are very green.


----------

